# LEM Mixer compatability



## 73saint (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry if this has been asked, but I don’t have a lot of time to research.   I own an older Cabelas #32 grinder; and I have an opportunity to buy a used LEM mixer, the model is the Lem 869, 25lb mixer.  It looks identical to the Cabelas model I have borrowed before from a friend.   
Any one happen to know if the LEM mixers work with a Cabelas grinder?


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes, I had one here. Didn't use so gave it to my brother. We both have Cabelas grinders. 
They do work good but PITA to clean. . .


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm not so sure they will work together but would be good to find out. I have an old LEM #32 smoker and they tell me I can't even use the new style LEM attachments. What size mixer?


----------



## 73saint (Jun 8, 2020)

It’s a 25lb mixer.  The more i research the more I believe it does not fit. But there seems to be a coupler that is sold to make them compatible.  But it’s $40, I may just get it and use the hand crank.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck with it and let us know if it fits or not


----------

